# RoundCube Webmail auf ISPConfig



## Alexander (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie RoundCube Webmail installieren kann die Anleitung hier klappt nicht wenn ich den Installer aufrufen will kommt imme "Internal Server Error 500"

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Linux: Fedora 9
ISPConfig: 2.2.24
Webmail: v0.2-alpha

Gruß
Alex


----------



## planet_fox (23. Juli 2008)

Welche anleitung meinst du ? Diese 

http://www.howtoforge.com/roundcube_webmail_ispconfig


----------



## Alexander (23. Juli 2008)

Genau die Anleitung habe ich benutzt, wenn ich aber den Installer öffenen will kommt der Fehler 500 im Browser.


----------



## hahni (23. Juli 2008)

Ist das neue Neu-Installation von RoundCube oder ein Update? Falls es ein Update ist, müssten nämlich vorher die alten Verzeichnisse gelöscht werden!


----------



## Alexander (23. Juli 2008)

Neuinstallation.


----------



## planet_fox (23. Juli 2008)

gib mal die ausgabe von 


```
ls -la
```
 von dem ordner bitte


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2008)

Bei einem 500er Fehler immer erstmal ins error log der Website sehen, um festzustellen was eigentlich der Fehler ist. In vielen Fällen ist es eine nicht erlaubte Anweisung in einem .htaccess File.


----------



## Alexander (23. Juli 2008)

Sorry aber leider hat die HDD von Server einen defekt und nun muss ich eune Neue HDD anschliessen und alles von vorne installieren sorry für den Thread

Melde mich soweit ich wieder bei der Stelle bin.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2008)

Für HDD Probleme brauchst Du Dich nun wirklich nicht zu entschuldigen 

Viel Erfolg bei der Neuinstallation!


----------



## Alexander (25. Juli 2008)

So nun habe ich Fedora uns ISPConfig wieder drauf, webmail installer startet auch lag an der .htaccess Datei okay aber wenn ich auf punkt 2 gehe zu config erstellen dann ist da nur der Banner und die mitte ist leer uns weiß.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## planet_fox (25. Juli 2008)

steht was in den logs ?


----------



## Alexander (25. Juli 2008)

In welchen logs meinst du genau und hast du ein pfad dort hin ?


----------



## Alexander (25. Juli 2008)

Vorallem nervt mich der zeichen satz bei Fedora in der Konsole....arrrrr


chown: ungÃ¼ltiger Benutzer: â€ž\226Râ€œ
[root@mrburnz77 web]#   


Wie kann das noch ändern ?


----------



## kangoo (9. Sep. 2008)

*auch fehler 500*

hi,

bekomme auch den fehler 500, kann mir da jemand helfen.

meine .htaccess


> # AddDefaultCharset UTF-8
> AddType text/x-component .htc
> <IfModule mod_php4.c>
> php_flag display_errors Off
> ...


aud dem error.log



> /var/www/web3/web/.htaccess: php_flag not allowed here


schon mal danke, leider kenn ich mich halt noch nicht so gut aus damit.

lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Lösche diesen Teil in der .htaccess Datei:

<IfModule mod_php4.c>
php_flag display_errors Off
php_flag log_errors On
php_value error_log logs/errors
php_value upload_max_filesize 5M
php_value post_max_size 6M
php_value memory_limit 64M
php_value session.auto_start 0
php_value zlib.output_compression 0
php_value magic_quotes_gpc 0
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
php_flag display_errors Off
php_flag log_errors On
php_value error_log logs/errors
php_value upload_max_filesize 5M
php_value post_max_size 6M
php_value memory_limit 64M
php_value session.auto_start 0
php_value zlib.output_compression 0
php_value magic_quotes_gpc 0
</IfModule>

und füge ihn stattdessen im apache Direktiven Feld der Webseite in ISPConfig ein.


----------



## kangoo (9. Sep. 2008)

*fehler 500*

hi,

danke für die schnelle info. leider komme ich jetzt aber auf die standard inex seite.

habe im apache direktiven feld der webseite in ispconfig nun folgende drinstehen: 



> <Directory "/var/www/web3/web">Options FollowSymLinksAllowOverride All</Directory>
> <IfModule mod_php4.c>
> php_flag display_errors Off
> php_flag log_errors On
> ...


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2008)

Dann hast Du vermutlich vergessen die Standard index Seite zu löschen, bevor Du Roundcube installiert hast.


----------



## kangoo (9. Sep. 2008)

*keine seite*

hi,

habe jetzt die standard index seite vor der installation gelöscht und alles so gemacht wie beschrieben.
jetzt sind auch alle fehlermeldungen weg, aber ich erhalte nur eine leere seite wenn ich webmail.xxxx.xx eingebe.

im err. log der seite gibt es keine fehlermeldung. index.php ist im ordner. 

was kann nun fehlen?

nachtrag: im apche err.log ist noch das:



> [Tue Sep 09 13:06:08 2008] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
> [Tue Sep 09 13:06:10 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
> PHP Warning: Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
> [Tue Sep 09 13:06:10 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c configured -- resuming normal operations


 
lg
kangoo


----------



## kangoo (9. Sep. 2008)

*neues problem*

hi,

jetz komme och auf die roundcube seite, erhalte dort aber die meldung


> connect failed in /var/www/web6/web/program/include/rcube_db.inc on line 104


ich vermute mal, dass es damit zu tun hat, dass ich keinen _ im datenbankname und im datenbank user habe. web6db1 web6u1

hab aber keine ahnung was es wirklich sein kann.

bitte um hilfe
lg
kangoo


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2008)

Dann hast Du vermutlich falsche Datenbankparameter angegeben, kontrollier das halt nochmal. Ob ein Username einen Unterstrich hat oder nicht ist nicht wichtig, Du musst ihn halt so im Konfig File angeben, wie er ist.


----------



## hahni (4. Mai 2010)

Bevor man das neue RoundCube-pkg einspielen kann, muss man doch immer irgendwelche Dateien und Verzeichnisse löschen. Welche waren denn das noch einmal?


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2010)

Das müssten diese sein:

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/roundcube
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/tools/tools/roundcube


----------



## hahni (4. Mai 2010)

Also einfach löschen und dann über den Admin das neue Paket einlesen?


----------



## Kaimane (5. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Neuinstallation von Roundcube empfehle ich dieses Howto: http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3-megainstall#roundcube ...
Ein Howto für's Updaten von Roundcube werd' ich bestimmt bald nachtragen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## hahni (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe ISPConfig 2 und da kann man dies über das ISPConfig 2-Menü erledigen. Man muss vorher nur die alten Verzeichnisse löschen.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Mithilfe. Vielleicht sollte ich mich tatsächlich mal damit befassen, zu ISPConfig 3 zu wechseln.

Die 2er-Version scheint ja außer mir keiner mehr einzusetzen...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Burge (10. Mai 2010)

Zitat von hahni:


> Die 2er-Version scheint ja außer mir keiner mehr einzusetzen...


Wenn geschätzte 10k Installationen + meine 2 keine sind ja dann bist du der letzte der die 2 ´er einsetzt


----------



## hahni (10. Mai 2010)

Das kann dann doch ein bisschen meine Bedenken hinsichtlich der weiteren Pflege von ISPConfig etwas zerstreuen...


----------

